# Save on Scents



## LynnCaroline (Jan 7, 2011)

Has anyone used Save on Scents from Buffalo, NY? I ordered a Dove, original beauty bar type several weeks ago. About one week ago, a got a call that they were unable to get it, so they asked me to pick something else. Since I really just wanted Dove I was irritated. I ended up picking the Caress type. Any experience with this business or with their FOs? Will post a review as soon I get it.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 7, 2011)

I have ordered from them many times over the years & have never had an issue with them.


----------



## dubnica (Jan 7, 2011)

..wrong company...Common Scents was the one I don't like


----------



## Deda (Jan 7, 2011)

I love their Camay, I blend it with a few EOs to make one of my best selling blends.

I've had great customer service, never any issues.

My only complaint, if you want to call it that, is that the FO's come in plastic bottles. Lot's of FO sellers do this.  I usually buy 1 or 2 lbs at a time so I transfer the FO to amber glass.  

BTW - they have great EO's and some awesome pricing.  I got my last few lbs of peppermint there and was quite pleased with it.

They used to sell a cyclo 85/15 base for around $44 a gallon, way less than anyone else.  A couple of years ago I called and asked them if they'd discount it if I purchased 5 gallons, they said yes, then 2 weeks later they raised the price.  Dammit.


----------



## LynnCaroline (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay thanks everyone! Now I feel more confident!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 9, 2011)

My new favorite scent is from SOS, copal. I want to marry it. It is a smokey resin from the pre-columbian period & drives me mad!


----------



## SummerlandSoaps (Jan 12, 2011)

I order from them all the time!! I love their Body Shop type scents!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 12, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> My new favorite scent is from SOS, copal. I want to marry it. It is a smokey resin from the pre-columbian period & drives me mad!


Now that sounds like a good one since I love Patch!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 14, 2011)

Just want to thank all of you bad influences for helping me discover this place.  What a selection.  Ordering some samples.  I picked out 90 that I want to try and that was narrowing it down.  I need HELP with me addiction!  I'm reaching out!  Maybe someone would be interested in trading sniffie samples.  It sounds like there isn't enough FO in the bottle to do anything other than smell it.


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 28, 2013)

For those that order there is better to buy the SOS grade and use more or the super concentrated and use less?


----------



## Genny (Mar 28, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> For those that order there is better to buy the SOS grade and use more or the super concentrated and use less?



If you're using them in CP, then their Extreme Concentrate survives saponification better.


----------



## normasbathandbody (Mar 28, 2013)

I"m not familiar with them.


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 28, 2013)

They have a wonderful cherry fragrance oil.


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 28, 2013)

Genny said:


> If you're using them in CP, then their Extreme Concentrate survives saponification better.



Thanks.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 28, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> For those that order there is better to buy the SOS grade and use more or the super concentrated and use less?



I have not personally used their fragrrences but somewhere on their website they reccomen the stronger grades for soapmaking. Someone else might know better.


----------

